# eingang/diele



## Magg

Talking about a house, what´s the difference between both?

Cheers,
M.


----------



## alc112

Eingang entrada
yo encuentro en mi diccionario que Diele significa tabla o vestíbulo. 
¿No te habrás equivocado de palabra?
¿O mi diccionario dice culaquier cosa?
Saludos


----------



## Magg

alc112 said:
			
		

> Eingang entrada
> yo encuentro en mi diccionario que Diele significa tabla o vestíbulo.
> ¿No te habrás equivocado de palabra?
> ¿O mi diccionario dice culaquier cosa?
> Saludos


Estoy pensando en que es España llamamos *entrada* al "vestíbulo" o "recibidor" de una casa. 
Por lo que dices, deduzco que *eingang* será una "entrada" pero no de una casa.
¿Qué crees?

I´m thinking that in Spain we call a hause hall *entrada*.
According to what you say, I guess *eingan* must be an "entrance" to different places but a house.
What do you think?


----------



## elroy

Magg said:
			
		

> Estoy pensando en que en  España llamamos *entrada* al "vestíbulo" o "recibidor" de una casa.
> Por lo que dices, deduzco que *eingang* será una "entrada" pero no de una casa.
> ¿Qué crees?
> 
> I´m thinking that in Spain we call a hause hall *entrada*.
> According to what you say, I guess *eingang* must be an "entrance" to different places other than  a house.
> What do you think?



I think "Eingang" is just the entrance, that is, the door.  "Diele" is the foyer, hall, or vestibule in which a visitor is received.


----------



## mnzrob

I'm not positive, but I don't think that Diele has to be near the entrance of the house at all. Foyer or Vestibule are basically the entrance, or the first area that you are in when you enter a house. 

In my grandma's old house, the Diele was a room between the kitchen and the back door, basically used for storage. It was more than just a hallway, but nobody ever just sat or hung out in the Diele. Maybe different people have different meanings. I have to say, I don't hear the word used much though.

Rob


----------



## Ralf

Depending on the context "Eingang" may refer to both the door itself as well as the immediately adjacent room (entrance hall, foyer, in large buildings also lobby) while "Diele" is some sort of anteroom, vestibule or corridor leading to the living areas of a house usually without having an separate entrance door. Thus "Diele" is the access area between entrance ("Eingang") or staircases and the functional areas (living areas, offices, ...) of an house. However, in smaller houses or individual apartments with direct access to a staircase there might be no difference between both, at least from the functional point of view.

Ralf


----------

